# My band Old Stereo is featured in the Ottawa Sun's Entertainment section today!



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.ottawasun.com/2011/12/27/old-stereo-thinks-father-knows-best


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Cool. Congrats man!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

See you guys on Friday. Definitely coming out with a couple of friends.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on man


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome! Come say hi if you get a chance. I'm the lefty guitar player. (Shaun)


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice write-up. Good luck at your gig. Looking forward to hearing your EP.


----------

